# Jak stworzyc konto chroot

## Keenic

Witam, znalazlem pare opisow jak zrobic chroot dla wybranego usera, ale nie byly one pod Gentoo oraz nie za bardzo je zrozumialem. Czy moglby mi ktos wyjasnij jak moge stworzyc chroot dla danego usera, ew. podac link do HOW TO dla gentoo gdyz jak szukalem nie znalalzlem dla tej dystrybucji.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wytłumacz najpierw co chcesz uzyskac robiac chroot dla usera, moze chodzi Ci o jailowanie usera?

----------

## Keenic

Chce uzyskac aby user nie mial dostepu do innych folderow poza swoim domowym. Na innym forum powiedzieli mi zebym zrobil chroota wlasnie.

----------

## SlashBeast

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Jail + jakiś grsecurity na kernelu i można walczyć.

----------

## Keenic

Wielkie dzieki, jak bede mial troche wolnego czasu to przejrze to dokladniej. Jeszcze raz dzieki.

Edit: Wykonalem zawarte tam instrukcje, ale nadal user moze przez klienta ftp widziec inne foldery :/

----------

## Raku

 *Keenic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Wykonalem zawarte tam instrukcje, ale nadal user moze przez klienta ftp widziec inne foldery :/

 

więc skonfiguruj odpowiednio serwer ftp...

----------

## SlashBeast

usługi takie jak serwer ftp również powinny pracować w tym jailu albo mieć odpowiedni config, np. dla proftpd wystarczy "DefaultRoot ~"

Taka podpowiedz - jak możesz, zrezygnuj z tego szatańskiego wynalazku jakim jest serwer FTP, dużo 'bardziejsze' jest sftp/scp a do niego wystarczy tylko openssh, szyfruje transmisje, mozna kompresowac to co sie wysyla w locie, same plusy...

----------

## Keenic

To nie wiedzialem, ze to takze mam skonfigurowac.

Co do sftp to tego wlasnie uzywam. W takim razie aby na sftp dzialal jail musze odkomentowac chroot_list_enable w pliku vsftpd.conf oraz chroot_list_file ? Jezeli nie to co innego?

----------

## SlashBeast

sftp nie ma nic do serwera ftp. sftp i scp to ficzer z openssh. Skoro user jest w jailu to zobaczyc moze tylko zawartosc jaila.

----------

## Keenic

Dzieki za wyjasnienie, przyda sie na przyszlosc, ale wracajac do tematu, jak mam skonfigurowac SFTP aby dzialal jail? Tak jak napisalem czy jakos inaczej musze to zrobic?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Wpisanie w Google: "gentoo sftp jail" zwraca gromadę wyników. Jak będziesz miał problem bardziej konkretny niż "nie umiem skonfigurować sftp - pomóżcie" to wtedy zadawaj pytania.

Wątek zamykam - w razie wątpliwości proszę pisać na PW.

----------

